

The Art of Computer Programming Vol 1 eBook Pre-Order (Use Discount KNUTHVOL160) - mikevm
http://www.informit.com/store/art-of-computer-programming-volume-1-fundamental-algorithms-9780133489330

======
mikevm
The discount code saves you 60% off the list price, and is only valid until
March 28, 2014.

